# How's the health of this snail?



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, I don't know much about snails but I bet there are many here who do!

Could you take a look at this photo of my ramshorn snail and comment on its health/state?

I'm worried about shell erosion, can I fix it with egg shells? I want to improve if there are any concerns. The last one I had only lived for a little less than 2 years, I don't know what their normal lifespan in fish community tanks are.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

It looks just like mine... If you are worried you can toss a couple of shells in your filter box to gradually dissolve and increase the calcium in your water.

If you want more ramshorn snail pm me, I have a bunch for $0.10/each....


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I have some baby red ramshorns. He looks SLIGHTLY calcium deficient. But that's when you need to act quickly, that's usually saying that he has been for a while and now his body is telling you outwardly. Bird cuttlebones work too for calcium and they're cheap too.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

I use cuttlebones in my aquarium for the ramshorn snails, as noted you can find them in the bird section.


----------



## wish (Apr 26, 2014)

Bunny said:


> It looks just like mine... If you are worried you can toss a couple of shells in your filter box to gradually dissolve and increase the calcium in your water.
> 
> If you want more ramshorn snail pm me, I have a bunch for $0.10/each....





Scampi said:


> I have some baby red ramshorns. He looks SLIGHTLY calcium deficient. But that's when you need to act quickly, that's usually saying that he has been for a while and now his body is telling you outwardly. Bird cuttlebones work too for calcium and they're cheap too.





Newt said:


> I use cuttlebones in my aquarium for the ramshorn snails, as noted you can find them in the bird section.


Thank you so much for your advice. I did what you told me and crushed up some shells and cuttlebone and threw them in... I think the big snails I had lived an okay lifespan but the tiny baby ones just bloomed like crazy and I had to constantly net them out and watch the fish food. I removed all the pieces of Calcium supplements I could haha I don't really like the small snails. Thanks again friends!!


----------

